# Horses to share



## serena2005 (23 February 2017)

Hi I have horses based in Barnet Hertfordshire/london border, any one looking for a share? Must be experienced


----------



## MrSmith (23 February 2017)

Hi serena2005,
Sorry I can't help with you (I'm no where near your area), but I'd be really interested in what you (and others reading this) consider experienced. I'm going to be looking for a share in the next couple of months and would like to get an idea of what people mean by terms like 'experienced', what would an experienced person be like to you?


----------



## JTeighty (7 March 2017)

Are you still looking for sharers?


----------



## serena2005 (16 March 2017)

JTeighty said:



			Are you still looking for sharers?[/QUOT] 

Have pm'd you
		
Click to expand...


----------



## serena2005 (16 March 2017)

MrSmith said:



			Hi serena2005,
Sorry I can't help with you (I'm no where near your area), but I'd be really interested in what you (and others reading this) consider experienced. I'm going to be looking for a share in the next couple of months and would like to get an idea of what people mean by terms like 'experienced', what would an experienced person be like to you?
		
Click to expand...

Ok so for me an experienced rider would be someone that can cope with a horse miss behaving on the ground or ridden. Is calm and can settle a spooked horse without panicking 
Can ride from their seat and understands how to get the horse to engage its rear end to work it correctly. 
Is confident enough to deal with a horse on the roads when hacking and understands what is acceptable levels of work for a particular horse it shouldn't be pushed beyond its capabilities.
Reasonable knowledge on most horse related things, example tack, mucking out, feeding, rugging, grooming, signs of illness and lameness.

I am obviously describing the perfect candidate which is why I'm probably still looking for a sharer!

People look for different things in sharers and I have taken people on even if their riding isn't strong enough because they have the right temperament, someone that is willing to learn is better than someone that thinks they know it all. 
When you approach owners the only advice I can give you is to be open and honest about your own capabilities. 

Good luck in your search


----------



## MrSmith (16 March 2017)

Thanks for your reply Serena2005, it's really helpful.


----------

